# SIMA inverters...any experience?



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Model STP-1000
1000 watt average, 850 watt ideal 2000 watt surge, with cables.
New in box, still bubble wrapped. What can it do for me on my road to alternative energy? I've read the manual (and have been researching alternative energy for about 5 years now) and I know what the numbers are saying, but is it a good brand? Reputable? Any input appreciated. Cost...free! It's already in my living room awaiting we to actually go solar...LOL









Matt


----------



## PD-Riverman (May 24, 2007)

It is a lower cost inverter usually sold at truck stops. I bought 2 that looks just like it at a auction but mine are 1200. Yours will run some things, you just have to check the wattage of what ever you are wanting to plug into it. It "Might" run the smallest wattage microwave. It can run 10, 100 watt light bulbs but if you ran them a long time it would over heat. It would not run a average hair dryer. It is mainly for small items. It would run a tv, some lights at the same time. It takes alot more to get it going than just it. You would need some good batteries to run it off of and a way to charge them. I use one of my 1200's on my golfcart to run a drill, saw, electric chain saw, small items around the farm. If I need to run something bigger like a electric miter box, or small air compressor etc, I use a 2000 watt one. I have a 2500 watt one hooked to my shallow well water pump and also use it to run things in my camper like tv, microwave(when water pump is not running) radio, etc. 




Roadking said:


> Model STP-1000
> 1000 watt average, 850 watt ideal 2000 watt surge, with cables.
> New in box, still bubble wrapped. What can it do for me on my road to alternative energy? I've read the manual (and have been researching alternative energy for about 5 years now) and I know what the numbers are saying, but is it a good brand? Reputable? Any input appreciated. Cost...free! It's already in my living room awaiting we to actually go solar...LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

If you were planning to eventually take your house off the grid and live on solar, that we be a cute little toy . You would not want to power your house with it, other then an emergancy. It would for instance keep your fridge going, providing you had batteries for it to feed from and solar or gennie or both to keep your batteries charged up.


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

No plans for off grid...just for a few staples and emergency use. A few lights, freezer, etc. Planning on about 12 trojan t-105s several panels, several more of these inverters, a few charge controllers, etc.
Been planning and kicking the idea around for some time, but cost was a put off...presently, cost may no longer be an issue...for all above mentioned items. Someone elses loss may be a gain for me. And both parties are pleased with the situation.
This little box is just (possibly) the beginning of the next step in a five year journey.

Matt
PS, really like your post on your setup...pictures are a great learning tool...Thank you for that link.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

This appears to be a good price for a very high quality solar panel. I have been living off grid for a little over 16 years , and most of my panels are Kyrocera's, although mine are 12v and 80-125 watt. Batteries, Trojen's are good. Inverter, Outback Grid Tie's at the same place linked below for around $2,000.00 Same with charge controllers. Although a lot cheaper. Also a good place to look is craigs list. Just type in "Solar" and see what comes up. Sometimes, if your lucky , you find someone can't hack living on solar and hooks up to the grid, and just wants to sell his entire system. Found on like this last summer for a friend that was looking around. About 40,000.00 system for $7,000.00 cash. Pretty good deal. 


http://www.solarblvd.com/Solar-Pane...el-KD210GX-LFBS---10-Panels/product_info.html


----------

